# Whats the calculations to figure wind speed ?



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the sport of pigeon racing. In short I'm a Birddog trainer that got a few pairs if racing homers to breed for dog training and I ended up deciding I wanted to build a loft and try out racing the birds instead. So far I have been training my birds out for old bird season. Due to hawks and training I'm now down to 25 birds, but the 25 birds are all healthy, strong, and love to fly. 

Anyway to my question. Today I took the birds out for a training toss exactly 10 miles from home. I had my kids call me as soon as the birds got home. It took the birds exactly 14 minutes to get home. So does anyone know the formula to figure miles per hour, and wind speed ? 

Larry Lowell


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kudos to you for deciding to venture into racing, rather than using them for dog training!  You'll find MUCH more enjoyment from them this way.

It's 42 miles per hour.

First you find out miles per minute, which would be 10 (miles), divided by 14 (minutes). Then you multiply that by 60 (minutes - to convert it to an hour), to get MPH.

In racing, we do yards per minute. There's 1,760 yards per mile. So in 10 miles you have 17,600 yards. So you divide that by 14 minutes, which gives you 1257 YPM. 


More simply put, here's the formulas:

MPH = (miles) x (minutes) x 60
YPM = (miles x 1760)/(minutes)


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

alot of people here are not fan of dog trainer ... to us it's not right .. pigeon are smart birds 

glad that you decided to race instead of using them to train .. hope you can find something else instead of birds to train your dog.

the answer to your question is yard per min


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

1760 yards per mile, speeds are measured in yards per minute. So your birds flew 17,600 yards in 14 minutes. Speed of 1257.287 yards per minute approximately. You would have to tell us whether it was a head wind, tail wind, crosswind, etc and the wind speed to figure if this is decent or not. Really 10 miles is too short to figure a speed simply because the birds probably aren't coming straight home, since they already know where they are. They did fine as far as a toss goes.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

becky beat me to it !!


----------



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a jerk, but I'm not interested in your opinions of what I to for a living. I will add that I personally don't use pigeons for shooting in training my Birddogs. I only use them as fly away birds when training. The pigeons I've bred for racing will only do that fly to race, not as trainers. But whatever it is that you personally think of me, please just leave it to your personal thoughts, thanks.

As to answering my questions thanks

As to how fast my birds flew today. Their still real young and still learning, so I'm not concerned about their speed. I'm just having fun with the birds, with low expectations, and trying to learn as much as I can. I figure pigeons are like a game of golf in that even thou Ill be racing against other lofts, in reality I'm playing against my birds personal best times, and trying to impove those times based on health, training, feed and keep/program.

Larry Lowell


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's okay, it's just we've had a lot of different dog trainers come though here. The kind that do cruel things to the birds, rather than just let the dogs flush them (I'm assuming that's what you meant anyway  ). So that's why people may jump to conclusions. But you clearly have good intentions, so no worries! 

You are right, improving your birds is what counts. Do the best you can for them, and they'll be able to do the best they can for you  You'll win some and lose some, and there's ALWAYS room to improve! It's also good to build up consistancy, not just one-hit-wonders. If you have a bird that comes home every time, at a good consistant pace, to me, it's still a good bird, even if it isn't always 1st place. Consistancy gives you a good place to start and build up from.


----------



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

Becky, I'm not a bad guy, just want to learn about the game of racing pigeons. I've obtained a few birds from a Horeman based family that was originated from the late Pete Lorenze family of birds. Time will tell if I can do anything with them, I sure hope so they are cool birds.

Larry Lowell


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LowellsGunDogs said:


> Becky, I'm not a bad guy, just want to learn about the game of racing pigeons. I've obtained a few birds from a Horeman based family that was originated from the late Pete Lorenze family of birds. Time will tell if I can do anything with them, I sure hope so they are cool birds.
> 
> Larry Lowell


didn't mean to upset you.. just wanted to let you know how this forum is ....
pete bird ... i been hearing the name now ..u must have good birds


----------

